# Forum member makes the news!! MotelSixx



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hope I'm not overstepping any bounds here Dave, but I saw the article today and it was awesome! Great pics and a great write up from one of Erie's best home haunts!

Heres a link to the article:smoking:

http://www.goerie.com/article/2011310129876


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool,Congrats on the coverage and for making us all proud. We yard haunters know how to do it.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

300 tombstones!?

Home haunters rule!!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Dude I am sooooo impressed! Nice pictures. They did you justice, and prepare for the onslaught of people on Halloween Night. But, 300 tombstones, really, my wife would kill me if I had that many. 
Hey maybe I will do like my kids do...Aww honey, but "Dave" has 300 tombstones, can't I have some more?


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Jerry, you rock brother, thanks for posting!
I appreciate everyones kind words! I wasn't anticipating this, or there would have been more to show off! After it all was said and done, I got home from work to find a note on the door from a fellow haunter from Ohio, as well as my kid's teacher! 300 tombstones? Don't say it like that hahahhaha, THATS HOW I GOT TO 300! HAHAHA Each year I compelled myself to have the most, so what comes after 300? Wait til 2012!!!!
Thanks again everybody!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Only 300 tombstones?  Glad you're getting some good press.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woot, MotelSixx!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

You know, 2" insulation foam is $19.99 at HomeDepot hahahahahah, I can get a good jump on 400 for 2012!

Keep Haunting
6


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Way to go Dave! Representin' for the Eerie haunters! Glad you got some of the recognition you deserve for a fantastic display and haunt!

Thanks for all you do for us haunters in and around Erie. You're always quick to point out some of the best deals you've found. 

Try and save some foam for the rest of us!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job on getting in the paper. 300 stones, man you have been very busy I only have 40 plus.


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

wicked ! i love the lighting in that pic they took of you


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

allisonmagic said:


> wicked ! i love the lighting in that pic they took of you


Thank you!!!
Last night I got a knock on the door around 630pm, it was a local news anchor that loves Halloween. She was on her way to work and stopped over and had a camera guy come and videotape last night. So last night I was on local news as well!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

lewlew said:


> Way to go Dave! Representin' for the Eerie haunters! Glad you got some of the recognition you deserve for a fantastic display and haunt!
> 
> Thanks for all you do for us haunters in and around Erie. You're always quick to point out some of the best deals you've found.
> 
> Try and save some foam for the rest of us!


Thanks Mark!
I think the times News is using me to sell 11x14 photos 
Us haunters have to stick together. BTW Christmas Tree Shops halloween just went 50% off, not much left HHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I just met Randy, who has 'The Haunt on Williams ST' in Conneaut, OH. He has some stuff that is giving me ideas for 2012! You and Jerry have to see it, He has some connections!!!!!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

stick said:


> Great job on getting in the paper. 300 stones, man you have been very busy I only have 40 plus.


Thanks Stick!!!!!!
It all started with a dozen lol. 40 plus is alot!!! I have 97 up as I type, and have to put up the rest by Saturday at 11pm to submit a photo for local contest... AND ITS RAINING!!!!

Keep Haunting!


----------

